# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Just look Who is back as Doc

## Perdita

TIMELORD Tom Baker is to return as Doctor Who. 
Tom, 75 - the fourth and longest-serving so far of the ten incarnations - is making five audio specials. 

The stories will follow the deadly scrapes he gets into when he moves into a Sussex cottage in 2009 after leaving former companions Leela and metal dog K-9 on his home planet Gallifrey. 

Writer Paul Magrs said: "I can picture the very moment he turned back into the Doctor. One minute it was introductions and actorly chat and then, all of a sudden, he was rehearsing lines. 

"His first was, 'Hello, I'm the Doctor'. It was a very shivery moment." 

His companion will be UNIT's Captain Mike Yates (Richard Franklin) who played the role during Tom's 1974 to 1981 TV reign. 

The BBC episodes will also feature Mrs Wibbsey (Susan Jameson) as the Doctor's housekeeper. She's been in TV detective comedy New Tricks. 

The adventures, with series title Hornets' Nest, are due to air monthly from September 3. 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...octor-Who.html

----------

crystalsea (22-07-2009)

----------

